# installation du système sans lecteur DVD



## berami (14 Août 2010)

bonjours à tous,

Je suis sur un powermac G4 avec 2 DD internes
Je voudrais installer le système léopard (j'ai le D d'instal) mais mon lecteur de DVD est en usb, et je n'ai pas possibilité de faire l'installation classique avec la touche"C" ... le temps que mon lecteur DVD se met en route le système s'ouvre automatiquement sur l'autre DD.
J'ai essayé à l'aide de(l'utilitaire de disques) de faire une image disque et ensuite une restauration...Manque de chance une fenêtre s'ouvre pour me dire qu'il faut utiliser le DVD d'instal
Bref... je tourne en rond.
Pourquoi remettre un système alors qu'il est déjà installé sur un DD?(celui-ci est partitionné) et j'ai besoin d'avoir la totalité de mon DD (env120Go)avec un système propre, sur l'autre  je n'ai pas assez de place pour installer les logiciels.
J'ai aussi essayé avec un autre ordi en mode "target" mais rien à faire.

Voici ma question est-il possible de faire une installation du système sans passer par mon lecteur DVD?
Merci de bien vouloir m'éclairer


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Août 2010)

au mode target ça devrait normalement marcher. 

1) démarrer le mac en mode target ( celui sans le lecteur dvd)
2) demarrer le mac avec le lecteur DVD avec alt ou C

sinon c'est acheter un lecteur dvd externe firewire


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Août 2010)

le dvd leo est bien universell et non issue d une machine ?


----------



## Invité (15 Août 2010)

Pour utiliser le lecteur de Dvd de l'autre ordi, c'est lui qu'il faut mettre en mode "target".
Donc, cet ordi muni d'un lecteur de Dvd fonctionnel doit être allumé, tu insère le Dvd, et tu le redémarre avec la touche "t" dès le "boing". Quand tu vois le sigle FW à l'écran, c'est bon.
Là tu démarre ton Mac à upgrader avec la touche "alt" (les deux ordis sont bien évidemment reliés par le câble FW ! )
Après tu choisis ton Dvd d'instal et ça roule


----------

